# Hog 4 Full boar and TouchOSC



## AxlD1234 (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone or has anyone seem any TouchOSC files for the Hog 4 besides the one that High End Systems put out. My work is looking for a different layout to use and we haven't been able to find anything else. 

thanks in Advance


----------



## maeganw12 (Nov 12, 2015)

In touchOSC editor, you can arrange the sliders and buttons how you want them. This gives you the ability to have whatever layout you want. Are you looking for something specific though?


----------



## AxlD1234 (Nov 13, 2015)

I was just looking for some added features that i don't know if anyone figured out how to add. 
What im looking for
Park/Unpark
Live Preview of Programmer/Output (if Possible i don't know if it is yet)
Palatte/Preset View/List


----------



## jxgriffi (Nov 13, 2015)

I make custom layouts for each of my shows. What features are you looking for? The TouchOSC editor is pretty straightforward to deal with.

**EDIT:
Sorry just saw what you were looking for…

Park/Unpark - Build a Macro and trigger the macro from TouchOSC
Live Preview of Programmer….no there is no video reporting to see other than what is on the command line. You would need to use something along the lines of HogPC networked in to see this.
Palette/Preset View - can't see what's actually in the console, but you can build a preset page in TouchOSC to reference the ones you use regularly.


----------



## AxlD1234 (Nov 13, 2015)

Would i be able to make a page to where i can trigger Touch Macros. 
Like Make a page that when you touch a certain button will trigger a certain macro?


----------



## maeganw12 (Nov 13, 2015)

AxlD1234 said:


> Would i be able to make a page to where i can trigger Touch Macros.
> Like Make a page that when you touch a certain button will trigger a certain macro?


So you can trigger your macros with the command keys which are OSC trigger-able. So you can make a page of the command keys in the touchOSC editor.


----------



## AxlD1234 (Nov 13, 2015)

How difficult would it be to make a page for presets...
Like once i have my presets set up on the console to make a macro/page where i could trigger each of the presets


*Edit*

Sorry about all the questions. ive never worked with TouchOSC beyond what Hog4 has released


----------



## jxgriffi (Nov 13, 2015)

AxlD1234 said:


> How difficult would it be to make a page for presets...
> Like once i have my presets set up on the console to make a macro/page where i could trigger each of the presets
> 
> 
> ...



No problem…just takes a little playtime in the TouchOSC editor and figuring out what you want to trigger.

You can fire macros directly from TouchOSC - /hog/playback/go/2/XX - where XX is the macro number - Make a button with the mapping you want to trigger.
You can fire cuelists directly from Touch OSC - /hog/playback/go/0/XX - where XX is the list number
You can fire scenes directly from Touch OSC - /hog/playback/go/1/XX - where XX is the scene number

So depending on how you are using your presets, I would make a bunch of macros. And then use the TouchOSC buttons to select the presets. Select your groups (either by using "Group" and a number if you know them or by building a macro that selects them)…then press another one for presets. Lots of things you can do.


----------



## AxlD1234 (Nov 14, 2015)

Do you know anywhere that people show/Share layouts that they use?


----------



## jxgriffi (Nov 14, 2015)

AxlD1234 said:


> Do you know anywhere that people show/Share layouts that they use?



I haven't seen anyone sharing…ask on the High End Forums and someone might share examples. Most of the ones on TouchOSC's site are for other options.


----------

